# Anyone still running n1 turbos?



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

As above. Treid searching but found very little. Wanting info on them.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am. What do you need to know and I'll try and help.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi. 
Wat spec are you running on engine an wat boost?
Wat rpm do you hit full boost?

I can get a set myself but I no nothing about them! Ie power an torque figures. 

Thanks.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I run 1.4 bar.

PM me your email address and I'll email you power & torque graph.

You should also go on 

Rb26 Turbo Upgrade, All Dyno Results - Skylines Australia

loads of runs there (normally atw figs)

Cheers,


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Cheers mate. Have done.

Wat power does urs produce?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Standard cams adjusted for torque, so max power at hubs is 395bhp at about 6200 revs, so around 465bhp at the flywheel on 97 octane.

Tuned to be grunty, as after an engine rebuild I don't want to rev beyond 7 - 7.5K.

Torque is 376lb ft at 4400 rpm, over 350lb ft by 3700rpm

With cams and tuned for power, would probaby be around 500bhp atf.

-7s struggle at high revs and boost pressure drops to around 1.2 bar over 6500rpm.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

N1's respond well, but don't do a lot of top end power.

turbolag - tyndago


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ive got 540 fly with the -7s. but if i can get the same with the N1s seems a good option to me.

Mark wat m3 have you got or had?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

The N1 engine with N1 we had, built by Nismo in Super Taikyu spec(S021), with N1 turbos was a [email protected] rpm at the engine at 1.18 kc/cm2. 

Avg 430ps from 5600-7600 RPM


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Taven888 said:


> Ive got 540 fly with the -7s. but if i can get the same with the N1s seems a good option to me.?


-7s are R34 GTR N1s


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Is that flywheel or at the wheels? 

Thats a good power band to.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Taven888 said:


> Is that flywheel or at the wheels?
> 
> Thats a good power band to.


That was at the flywheel on Nismo's engine dyno.


----------



## ColinR33 (Dec 4, 2010)

I am running N1's on my R33 GTR with intakes, ViPec ecu at 16 psi, otherwise stock, 383 hp at the wheels.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

540 fly seems a bit high for GTR34N1s (-7s) at 1.4 bar I presume.

What other mods did the engine have?

What was the at the wheels figure?

I have seen people with 350bhp atw claiming over 500bhp atf. How much transmission losses do they think a GTR suffers??!!


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

markM3 said:


> I have seen people with 350bhp atw claiming over 500bhp atf. How much transmission losses do they think a GTR suffers??!!


350atw should be more like [email protected] the fly (at the most) but no where near 500 though.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

markM3 said:


> I have seen people with 350bhp atw claiming over 500bhp atf. How much transmission losses do they think a GTR suffers??!!


We saw about a 50 hp difference from an engine dyno to at the wheels.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

tyndago said:


> We saw about a 50 hp difference from an engine dyno to at the wheels.


@ the hubs or at the wheels?

Tib


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

MrGT said:


> @ the hubs or at the wheels?
> 
> Tib


Whats the difference? Its pretty much splitting hairs. 

I don't race dynos, I don't care what an engine does at the engine. I care what they put to the ground.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Just curious as to wether it was a hub or wheel dyno.

Chill :thumbsup:


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

MrGT said:


> Just curious as to wether it was a hub or wheel dyno.
> 
> Chill :thumbsup:


Both actually. Ran the car a few times on a Dynapack, a couple times on a Dynojet.


----------

